# Gelli Aur : Golden Grove Mansion Carmarthen Wales



## GrahamB (Aug 17, 2014)

From the last post re this Mansion it was said that a Charity was trying to buy the building. Can anyone help me identify the Charity please? This building is too good to be left to degenerate further and I would like to put forward some proposals for saving it. Help and suggestion will be much ppreciated, G


----------



## BandageHead (Aug 17, 2014)

To my understanding, this building had fundraising for the purchase by a charity which purported to deliver mental health treatment to ex forces personnel. It did not go ahead, and the reasons behind that are many and varied from all sides so I've heard.

I think the building may still be a vacant concern, but am aware of interested parties should it be in any way Forces / ex forces related.

Sorry for the vagueness. Internet is a public place!


----------



## Skyrme802 (Aug 17, 2014)

Have a look at this it may help.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-west-wales-23186860


----------



## krela (Aug 18, 2014)

That's not really the purpose of this forum, the obvious thing to do is contact the council who will be aware of what's going on with the building and may be able to help you.

Good luck.


----------

